# Lecture USB avec ipad



## Hpj2 (10 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour je viens d'  acquérir un iPad et j aimerais savoir comment faire pour lire une clef USB sur laquelle j ai quelques photos et films . Quand je le connecte sur le port j ai le message suivant : le périphérique USB connecte requiert trop de puissance. Que dois je faire ? Et pour lire la clef quel logiciel installer et doit on jalbraiker l 
Merci pour vos renseignements


----------



## MacSedik (11 Janvier 2011)

Salut , 
Alors si tu es sous iOS 4.2 c'est normal Apple a bridé l'interface USB (que tu connectes sur le connecteur iPad), pour savoir si le Jailbreak peut déjouer cette limite faudrait déjà que la Dev-Team réussisses à sortir un outil stable pour RedSnow (patience).


----------



## effixe_fr (13 Janvier 2011)

Hello.
Moi je n'ai pas de problème avec mes clés : Kingston et Sandisk.  Dès que j'insère la clé (qui contient des photos) ou une SD-Card, l'application adéquate s'ouvre directement.


----------



## Aleks25410 (15 Février 2011)

Mais alors quel est cette application qui s'ouvre ?? moi je met ma SD grâce a ce fameux kit photo, mais j'ai rien qui se lance !!

J'ai aussi quelques problèmes avec les clé USB, qui demande soit disant trop de puissance !!

J'avais acheter ce kit pour transfèrer mes photos lorsque que j'étais en vacances, pour libèrer de la place sur celui-ci, mais je n'arrive pas a ouvrir les photos depuis ma SD !! Rien ne s'ouvre, rien ne se passe !!


----------

